# classical music anecdote , volume intolerance again the eternal burden



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My neighbor south of me is an old lady she never nag about the volume, but each time i have neighbor on the nothern side of my house i get annoy...

I recalled decade ago having perfect neighbor they never bother me on each sidee than my most northen neighbor would move out, i had the worst intolerant neighbor ever always naging about the volume or the fact i lisen to too mutch music, we were in war ...

They move, now it's some yuppie couples from france , at fiirst i talk to them they look nice, but today at 6pm the girl nag about earing to mutch my volume the nob goees to 74 i put it to 30-35 depending on the music i lisen the sound of a recoord varies quite a bit , old recording need more volume, therefore more juice more power, these fool dont understand.

So i put it to 25 now but i might put it up to 29 or 30, since i have right dammit, im a human, remenber the fameous song by pop-rock icon Talk Talk it's my life...

Than someone might says o well im intolerant of volume too you wont win me over argumentation
30 to 35 on a scale goeing from 0 to 74 is not that mutch, oh let me guess they dont like classical
if it where there crap they would ain't nag about it.:devil:

I was lisening to smooth and relaxing flemiish polyphony they ruin this perfect moment, i was like what the f*** who the hell is ringing at my door at 6 o'clock, guess frenchies....

Grrr i though they were ockay first but now i supposed there gonna boss me...im mad, im a bit deaf so i barely ear under 30 volume.Sorry for complaining again but this is how i feel, classical music is a passion for me...


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

can relate to a story about volume in classical music. It was several years ago....

now thanks goodness situation changed completely , living quite isolated ( good for me )
but yes, I understand you

the moral of a story is that a person is not free even when it goes about such thing as listening to classical music !!!! putting a desirable volume.....

it's quite symbolical for a society I think.....

we talk about big freedom, freedom in this , in that, but even if in such a minor things person living in a society is put under pressure just because neighbors are too close....what kind of other freedoms we can discuss after all ???


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Find out when the neighbor is not around and time your louder listening then. Also, if the neighbor is home you can always don headphones. 

Is your stereo system on that neighbor's side of the house? Would it help to move it to the other side of the house (assuming that is even an option).


----------

